# Boer doe - please critique.



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Hiya! I had this girl up on the stand to treat an injury so I thought I would snap a few pics for critique practice.  will you all critique her for me? As always I am trying to learn, so be heartless and say what you think. I won't be offended in any way. Also if you feel like it would you give her a score of 1-10 with 10 being the ideal and 1 being the farthest away from ideal that a live goat could be? I know that is an unusual request, but I though I'd see what you all really thought that way. She is a three year old doe who lives on pasture without much supplemental feeding. Thanks!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

iPad only allows one pic at a time.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

She is holding herself funny because she was fighting the treatment of her wound and never relaxed after that.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh yea! And I do see the fish tail, she got copper a month ago


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She looks small to me. Almost like a Pygmy cross because she is pretty compact looking! Anyways:

Pros:
Bone structure is nice
Pretty wide and square
Nice brisket
Pretty head
Capacity looks nice
Horns, teats, and bite look good

Cons:
Short bodied
topline isn't level
rump is steep
neck could be longer

She's cute


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would like to see her pasterns a little stronger too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks awful dog gone good for somone who isn't getting supplements!
Im no good at critiquing but since she isn't relaxed plus head is way up it exaggerates any dip the back which may or may not truly be there.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah that's true. My Boer doe does the same thing.


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

For her height she looks really good. 
Great top line
is muscled very well
holds herself straight
But...
she toes out in the front 
her shoulders could blend with her neck better 
but other than that she is very nice and because of her muscle tone she could be hard to beat!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I like her! I'd rate her at a 6.  I would like to see stronger pasterns, more length and a straighter top. 

Her toeing out could probably be fixed with a correct hoof trim. I would trim down the outside of each toe more than the inside.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't see any pygmy influence at all. Looks pretty much all boer to me. Just a shorter, stockier made goat. 

She has good bone, width, body capcity (could be a little longer spined) and good muscle tone. She could use more strength behind her shoulder and a leveler hip, although I do like how long she is from hooks to pins. I'd rate her as a 6.5


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree with Crossroads, I'd put her at a 6.

*Cons:* 
Toes out
Hips are higher than the withers
Short bodied
Steep rump
Pasturns are a bit weak
Neck could blend better into the brisket
Could use a bit more strength and power 
Shoulders look a bit loose
Shoulder/point of shoulder looks a bit prominent as well
She has a bit of a short neck

*Pros:*
Nice wide set in the rear end
Could have a wider chest
Good bone size
Horns are nicely set
Correct bite
Nice brisket extension
Chest floor blends well into the heart girth
She has decent body capacity, I would like to see some more though
She has a decent amount of depth
Nice angulation to the rear legs
Long rump

So overall, she isn't a bad doe, but I would definatly like to see more length, more levelness to the topline, and more size to her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like her. From the side view her chest really stands out to me. I don't like her back but as Nancy d said might be the way she is standing. I'm not as good as the others on judging but I would.also say a six but total borderline 7


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> I don't see any pygmy influence at all. Looks pretty much all boer to me. Just a shorter, stockier made goat.
> 
> She has good bone, width, body capcity (could be a little longer spined) and good muscle tone. She could use more strength behind her shoulder and a leveler hip, although I do like how long she is from hooks to pins. I'd rate her as a 6.5


The only reason I mentioned the pygmy is because her compact style reminded me of a Pygmy


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> The only reason I mentioned the pygmy is because her compact style reminded me of a Pygmy


She is pretty compact. Like an older style SA boer doe would be.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> She is pretty compact. Like an older style SA boer doe would be.


I think she's pretty neat looking. I'll be breeding my Boer doe to my Pygmy buck this year because she is still kinda narrow built and I am afraid of kidding problems if bred to a nice Boer buck. Wondering if the kids will look similar to this?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I think she's pretty neat looking. I'll be breeding my Boer doe to my Pygmy buck this year because she is still kinda narrow built and I am afraid of kidding problems if bred to a nice Boer buck. Wondering if the kids will look similar to this?


Body style wise, you can probably expect the kids to be compact. I'd also expect colored kids and airplane ears


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

This is interesting! I wonder why she looks small to you all.  She is actually a pretty big doe. Not my biggest, but close. She does have that old school compact look though. I did trim up her feet after looking over this thread earlier and it did help a lot. Thanks Crossroads for the suggestion on how to trim her. It's funny, I can see so much more in pictures than in person. Thank you all for you critiques, it really helps me see better what to build on and what to work on with breeding. The only goats I ever see in person are mine most of the time, and it helps me to gauge how long is long and how big is big.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't think she looks small, just more compact and thick style. She reminds me of my girl just a little shorter bodied


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You betcha, glad to help.


----------

